# I need a cheese recipe



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

Well today I made the 50 mile drive to a supply store because they were the closest who had rennet. I drove all the way there and told them I am a newbie and need everything to get started. I get back to star my cheese endeavours and see everything calls for a mesophilic starter. Is there any recipies that don't call for it? Can you make really good vinegar cheese and press it?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

You can substitute buttermilk for mesophilic culture at a rate of 1/4c per gallon.


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

Well this recipe calls for 2 gallons and 1 packet of starter. So would I just do half a cup of buttermilk instead?


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

Also I have a yogurt recipe. It says to add the culture to 110 degree milk. Does it matter how much milk? If you do do 1/2 a gallon or 2 gallons, will it make yogurt all the same?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Well this recipe calls for 2 gallons and 1 packet of starter. So would I just do half a cup of buttermilk instead?


Use buttermilk in place of mesophilic culture at a rate of 1/4c per gallon. So 1/2c for 2 gallons.



> Also I have a yogurt recipe. It says to add the culture to 110 degree milk. Does it matter how much milk? If you do do 1/2 a gallon or 2 gallons, will it make yogurt all the same?


No, it is not going to be the same. 
Use 3 Tbsp of plain yogurt for 1/2 gallon of milk
Use 1/8 tsp of powdered yogurt culture for 1/2 gallon of milk

If you increase the milk you need to increase the culture.


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I tried making yogurt today and I used my incubator as my cooker. It is hovering around 105 and has sat for 4.5 hours. I just took a peak and it just looks like some curds in milk. Should I let it sit?


----------

